# why go to the keys? 8/21/10



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

DUDE! My POS Verizon delivered your voicemail Sunday mid-morning! I think I should move to an area with better coverage than BFE  Nice score.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

that's the way to do it Kyle   

btw - I know more than a few locals that would be much happier if the bug hunters stayed out of the Key's too.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

a mans wealth can be measured by the amount of lobster in his fridge


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

You're finding what I've come to discover about the treasure coast area; the more you travel to fish, you realize how good we have it here at home. 

Soon, you'll not want to travel much at all to fish!

-T


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

thats a serious haul nice work


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Dang even more bugs! [smiley=headbang.gif] awesome job


----------

